# Tesla Invader 2/3 240W



## Nailedit77 (8/5/17)

510 threading connection;
Zinc alloy + carbon fiber construction;
Maximum variable wattage: 240W / 360W;
Voltage adjust: I-V level;
Input voltage range: 6.4V-8.4V / 9.6V-12.6V;
Output voltage range: 3V-8V;
Maximum output current: 60A;
Resistance range: 0.1ohm-3.0ohm;
Suitable to sub-ohm atomizer;
Ventilation holes system for heat dissipation;
Large LED indicator;
Houses dual / triple 18650 batteries (not included);

Multi-protections:
Over puffing protection;
Reverse connection protection;
Atomizer short-circuit protection;
Low voltage alert;
Overheat protection;
Overcurrent protection

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Scoob (8/5/17)

This looks awesome! The invader 3 was a great device, so they have some pretty big shoes to fill.


----------



## Tai (8/5/17)

Ill just stick with my Invader 111. Love it


----------



## Sterling Vape (8/5/17)

What drove me to get the invader III over the Cricket v2 was its design. Would have loved to have seen a different, more innovative design with this one. Must still be a beast though.


----------

